

How to Identify Your Disruptive Skills - edw519
http://blogs.hbr.org/johnson/2010/10/how-to-identify-your-disruptiv.html

======
wccrawford
Unless you have super powers, I doubt you'll have a 'unique skill' that few
others have. I'd concentrate on the combination of skills that you have
instead.

But then, isn't that what people look for on a resume already? That you have a
particular skillset they could use? The only tricky part seems to be making
sure you include the ones they want.

------
ruang
_"Sometimes what we learn about our core skills isn't what we want to hear,
like the fourteen year-old who is told he's built to be a long distance runner
rather than a football player, as he aspires to be"_

She seems to be confusing skills (something you can learn) with talent
(something you are born with).

------
DanielBMarkham
Interesting article, Ed.

Disrupting the previously established opinions of others is a very difficult
thing to do. I haven't seen it done very often at all.

